# Second Lieutenant Frank Stecco



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Second Lieutenant Frank Stecco 
*Fairfax County Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, October 21, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Drowned
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, October 21, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Lieutenant Frank Stecco went missing and was presumed drowned while participating in a water rescue training scenario in Pohick Bay Regional Park.

He had entered the water wearing only a dry suit to role play a victim, but failed to resurface. An intense search was immediately initiated that has continued for several days, however, he has not been located.

Lieutenant Stecco had served with the Fairfax County Police Department for 19 years and was assigned to the Youth Services Division.
Agency Contact Information
Fairfax County Police Department
4100 Chain Bridge Road
Fairfax, VA 22030

Phone: (703) 246-2195

_*Please contact the Fairfax County Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

